# October 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

October 2017

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 10/1/17 on page 102
2. Code Name Verity (audiobook) as of 10/1/17 on page 110
3. Magpie Murders (audiobook) began 10/1/17, completed 10/9/17, 496 pages read

October 2017 Pages Read:  496
October 2017 Books Read:  1
2017 Pages Read:  8579
2017 Books Read:  25


----------

